# siameses cats



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I have had cats since the day I was born, house cats, barn cats and inbetween. BUT I have never had a Siamese Cat. I just love seal point Siamese cats, at least to look at I have never had one so I don't know anything really about them. 

Does anyone out there have any experience with them? I know in most places they are a very expensive cat, but I have seen them on the online classifieds for a hundred dollars or so............. So I was wondering......... are they good at catching rats/ mice just like any other cat? I guess I am wondering if they would make a barn cat? 

I was thinking of a female for the house and a male for the barn...... I mean kittens just happen right? I just wouldn't want an intact male in the house. I know there will be those that say I am out of my mind, but I already know that.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Unlike Siamese twins, Siamese cats usually are not conjoined.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I think I knew that........... but thank-you for the help


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I think any cat could make a decent barn cat if they grew up in the barn as a kitten. The question you could ask yourself is, do you want to spend hundreds of dollars on a cat that might get eaten by a coyote?


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I love Siamese and oriental shorthair cats! I don't think you would be happy with the yowling of an unspayed female cat in the house.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

If you want one get one, life is just too short to Not get what you want (within reason)- if the unspayed cat yowls too much-- get her fixed-- I know people who are very very happy with their Siamese cats!


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

The Siamese cats I have known needed a LOT of human attention and would not have been happy as barn cats. Clingy creatures. I can imagine them demanding to be let inside. And they are a rather demanding breed.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

He wants at least one for the house, I think he should start there....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I heard somewhere that this breed of cat was "protective" and "territorial". Have no idea if this is true; however, if it is, I suspect it just might require special handling.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Siamese are loyal to one person....and only one person in the household. They may tolerate other family members but most times they are pretty snippy with them. They are talkative, nonstop (or so it seems) chattiness with their person. They don't really mesh well with other cats...they are primadonnas. LOL. But they are also good, ruthless hunters...not much into play, they take care of business and go straight for the jugular.

I had a red point that was a stray and adopted me...I don't know that I would drop a few hundred dollars for a cat (we've taken in so many strays  ) but keep an eye on craigslist, shelters, etc. You'll see quite a few mixes that have a very strong siamese line.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I had a Siamese, smartest cat I ever had. Unfortunately he died young of unknown causes. Once my other 3 house cats pass on I'll get another.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

I've had nothing BUT Siamese for the last 10 years or more. Excellent mousers and killers of most other small varmits like moles, shrews, and of course small birds. Mine have not been "chatty" much but they do have a very distinctive voice. Nonspayed females are horrible, talk about PMS!!!! Big time screams and pacing and nastiness. Either get her spayed or let her breed. My neutered male is such a sweetie pie, loves to cuddle, but is the best mouser. THey have distince personalities and you need to pay attention and get to know your Siamese and how they want to interact and all will be fine. Mine have free range inside and outside as they will, but I do get them IN at night so an owl or whateve does not snack on them! That light color coat stands out like a spotlight at midnight. You might want to look for a cross, commonly called a snowshoe Siamese - has the colors and markings but white feet and usually a white streak on the face between the eyes.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

you know how barn cats tend to turn into little barn colonies? like a half dozen cats, if Siamese are territorial, that probably wouldn't work too well would it?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

6 cats = 2,000,000 kittens. lol


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Meezers! They are very clingy and they are NOT like a normal cat who couldn't care less what you do as long as you feed them on time. They need interaction with their people to be happy.

And I agree about the intact females, I almost spayed mine myself when she was in heat and the vet couldn't get her in to be spayed for a few days. The noise was awful!!

The ones I have had were good mousers, though, for sure.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, ya see, my thinking is this. I have/ or have had a lot of rat problems around here. I have a barn cat, and he is in better shape, and beautiful fur than the cats that lives in the house and is pampered. 

Our house cats are fixed and everything, but barn cats not so much... and since they tend to accumulate, and everything on the homestead should help support it's self, Why not have barn cats that someone might want? there are so many regular cats that you can't give kittens away so no point of adding to that.... but Siamese cats multiply and I am pretty sure that I could get at least 25- 50 dollars a kitten AND control my rats!

Too good to be true?

I mean we turn grass into milk, manure into vegetables, why not turn our rats into kittens?


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, So here is the new plan, or at least the expansion of the old one. On the homestead we turn grass into milk, bugs into eggs, manure into vegetables and why not rats into kittens. We have had a real rat problem around here by times, with them destroying insulation, and chewing walls and cages. 

I have found a fellow poultry show man that will sell me Siamese kittens for 150$ each. So in my main barn I build a pen that is 3x6x3 with a couple of shelves, food and litter box, and buy a pair of kittens. 

The " cage" pen will be their bedroom, and there will be an outdoor run off of it for them to go outside and get sunshine. When the barn doors are open the cats are kenneled. When the doors are closed at night, the cats are let out to prowl and hunt. In the morning, I put their cat food in their dish, they come to the kennel, I close them in and carry on. That is not to say that they won't be petted and played with. So I get rat patrol, with out the expense and danger of warfarin, and when my queen has kittens, I sell them for 150$ to help cover the cost of the cats. 

So I know that the pair would need 50$ worth of needles a year, and we can buy 18lb bag of cat food for 15 $, so that would probably be another 100$ a year....... plus building the pen, and the time to look after them. Then each litter of kittens would probably need a bag of kitten food. 

What am I missing? It is ok to say that my idea is stupid, IF you explain why and what I am missing.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

They will need to be wormed- tape worms are most common- carried by fleas and fleas are on the mice and rats they will be killing....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

And they are such a friendly breed of cat, its a shame to keep them penned up away from you.... why not let them come and go? Ours are indoor outdoors (not Siamese, not my cup of tea, but interesting) they have a cat door to go in and out by-- they hunt great but come in for love... (they like to sleep with us)...


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I like the traditional shape of the old fashioned Siamese...they're called appleheads. The new Oriental looking ones..not so much.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You get what you pay for. Do some research into breeding Siamese cats. You want to start with a healthy cat. Put out the money for one. Getting a cheap cat can mean cross eyes and other problems. A Siamese is a good indoor/outdoor cat. They go out and hunt, come inside and sleep. A mouser that hunts for pleasure can do the job by himself. You might consider, if you have a real bad rat problem, of getting the cat plus a rat terrier. Betwixt them you'd have a pretty varmint free barn.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

You want to get a male and female kitten, pen them together, and sell the babies.

Well... toms are horrible. They spray and it reeks. A cat in heat screams and howls like no other. She will attract every wandering tom in your area, and he will fight them through the wire. You wil not have sweet, affectionate cats raising them this way.

He will get her pregnant far too early. I've seen a pregnant six month old, it's not good and the babies likely won't live. And he'll get her pregnant every time she is in heat, which is really a terrible thing to allow to happen to a cat or dog. 

I used to raise a certain breed, one in high demand, nice ones from good lines. I've done the intact cat thing. You don't want it. And it is. Not. Profitable. They eat like you would not believe. That alone is expensive... let alone the vet when she has been in labor 24 hours and nothing is happening, or she gets mastitis, and you wind up bottling kittens.... no.

You can find a Siamese-type kitten in any shelter. Seriously. Just look for a couple weeks. 

Kittens also require lots of socialization. They shouldn't leave mama until twelve weeks old and you have *got* to spend those twelve weeks with them underfoot as part of daily life, unless you want to send a bunch of spooky, cranky cats out to other people in your community.

I'm not against breeding at all, but this way is not going to end well for you, or them.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Jen is right. You're not going to breed quality kittens this way. Not to mention, unless they're never let out, you can't guarantee that your queen will actually mate with your tom. You are what you do - don't be the breeder who just wants to make a buck.

And yeah, the sound of any cat in heat is a most unpleasant ruckus. Add to that the voice of the loud, piercing siamese? Oh my, you'll never sleep!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I've seen this type of plan before. People see a kind of animal that is worth a lot of money and find that when they breed them, they can't sell them for nearly as much if anything. Unless you want to take your cats to cat shows and win, expect to be giving away those fancy kittens.

I don't say this to squash your dreams, but my cat is a purebred Javanese (long haired flame point version of the siamese) with champion grandparents....none of her litter sold because no one wanted to pay what the owner was asking especially when they got to be 12 weeks old so they ended up in the shelter. Breeding cats seems to work better near larger cities with enough kitty conisuers willing to pay.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, 

1) The idea for the project, does not stem from the need/ desire to "Make Money". 

2) The idea stems the desire to have Siamese cats AND the need to control rats and trying to make the two things come together. 

3) I can forget the cats and poison the rats........ But that is just about as expensive as having the cats, a whole lot less safe, and a whole lot less fun. 

4) I realize that my introduction to the plan sounded like they would be treated like zoo animals, that is not the reality. 

Having made those points, You have presented a lot of good points as well, with out condemning me, and I thank-you for that. So I ask you to help me put together a more reasonable plan. 

I search "catterys" and realize that each animal has it's own kennel. The stud and queen are not kept together...... But I don't want them to be lonely either, so I need something inbetween. 

If each has their own accommodations, then that means I can breed when/ if I want to not when the tom and queen wants to. What is a reasonable breeding schedule? breeding one heat a year? every second heat? what do breeders do? 

We had a lot of cats in the barns at home and the smell of a tom is not something that don't know about. I didn't realize that and intact female sprayed until we had one in the house. We had her fixed. This year I gave up breeding Goats, so I also know that the tom doesn't smell worse than a buck. 

Ok, I am sure I will have more questions about your other ideas and thoughts, and by the time we get through all the things required the " dream may die" but lets start here. thanks for the help.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

The only safe companion for an intact cat is an altered cat. Preferably of opposing gender. 

Queens sometimes get on, but sometimes they don't. And they may be totally fine together until one is in heat, or they just decide to not coexist. My girls were totally fine for two years until boss queen decided bottom of the pole queen needed to go. Cat fights are bad and they can get badly torn up. 

A tom is generally, if selected well, gentle. Until another tom comes round. Then they turn into not-pets, and will attack any other male cat around IME, even altered, small ones. 


Keep in mind the predation on kittens. Raccoons see them as food, and I have heard of a queen dying trying to protect her kits from them. 

I raised mine in house. Bred no more than annually, often less. Course they are in heat monthly. 

If making money doesn't figure into this plan, why not alter them? They'll be more likely to stay home, will use a litter box reliably, not scream for days every month without end, not reek up your barn etc. 


I want to mention Siamese are vocal. I raised bengals. Also vocal. I can't even describe the noise. My best mama was my loudest. Imagine a rapid fire "Mow. Mow. MOW!" that doesn't stop. For days and days. The male you have penned away? He's doing the housecat equivalent of a lion's roar (they move their heads the same, and it's more guttural) in answer. It. Is. Maddening. 

Doesn't bother me what you choose, but I want to warn you that it is not easy, nor profitable. Indeed, I lost money on every litter. Few hundred bucks, usually, but I'm not going to count in the medical expenses I paid for intact cats that altered ones simply cannot incur.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

minister man said:


> and we can buy 18lb bag of cat food for 15 $, so that would probably be another 100$ a year


Try $600 a year for food. cats eat more than you think and a pregnant/nursing female needs more food than usual


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, I don't really have my heart set either way, I am just searching. I wasn't really looking for an income, but I was looking for "free rat control". I mean if the cats pretty well paid for themselves it would be better than paying hundred and hundreds of dollars for poison and then taking the risks involved of having them around. Not counting feed that they eat, I am guessing do about 500$ damage a year, that is what I am really looking for a solution to. 

I am not sure how things get so complicated, we had probably about 10 cats that all lived together in the dairy barn, some males, some females. They all came and drank from the same dish at meal time. Kittens just kept appearing..... no C sections, no loud noise that I remember, but .... I might not have been paying attention. I do remember cats howling at night sometimes, but I don't know if it was the males or the females, it was like a loud blood curtling scream. 

Anyhow, I am not saying that I want to do it that way, because I definitely don't. I must look up some u tube vids to see if there are any of Siamese cats in heat. I really don't like noise, so I may be soon waking from this dream.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I think what everyone is saying is that they WONT pay for themselves most likely. If your tom got UTI (just coming up with something), that's 400.00 right there and thats if your cat makes it through. You will be spilling out money for these cats before you know it.

That said, it does sound fun and if you are ready for the challenges it *could* bring, then go for it. It's your decision, not ours. 

It isn't that hard. Keep the two cats separate, get some fixed companions for them both (doesn't have to be the same breed, you can get some mutt from the shelter for company.) and give them lots of love. When she's in heat, put her with him, and they'll make kittens. Two months later, you will have a bunch of screaming fluffies to mess with!

Your biggest challenge will be money, money, money. You will be throwing hundreds out there before you realize it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Go to a cat show. Talk to people. Tell them you are interested in Siamese, but not sure if you want to be a breeder. They will tell you that the cats must always stay indoors because that is how they control the health of their cats and the breeding. Just nod. You will get an idea of what it would cost to buy a kitten or two, raise them, show them, and sell litters. If you decide you just want a barn and house kitty, you may be able to buy a cat from a breeder that is not going to be a show winner and get the kitty cheap.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

If you have a problem with rats, this is cheaper than a cat (or two). No food, no litter, no shots, no yowling, no muss, no fuss.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDIZzv2NEMU[/ame]


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

One suggestion I have, if you decide not to breed them, is to look for Siamese crosses on various free ads. I have enjoyed them a lot more than the couple of purebreds I had. The purebreds have been less vigorous, louder and more needy than the crosses. They are less physically sturdy too. Not so sure a real purebred is large enough to be as effective against rats. You can find some gorgeous crosses for free though, with interesting colors and great personalities. They are likely going to be louder and more demanding than your average mutt cat, but a lot of fun. Some of my favorite pets over the years are Siamese crosses.

Right now I have a purebred Oriental Shorthair (basically a variation of the Siamese with a different color) and her crossbred nephew. The purebred is quite dainty, fine boned, can be loud when she wants something and has gone deaf for no particular reason. As she was given to me, I have no complaints, she's sweet and gorgeous and I know how Siamese are vocally. Her nephew is a lovely boy, I got first choice out of 9 of them and took the sweetest one. He is a little sturdier, gets along with everyone, cats, dogs, people, very quiet vocally and just one of the best little cats I've ever had. He is not a large cat though. I couldn't imagine either of them killing rats, the purebred is a full time house cat. They are both fixed. 

I just get an attractive kitten when I want another cat, get it fixed and figure I will always be able to find a kitten that needs a home if I need a cat. Sometimes they just move in too... 

You will likely find it cheaper and a lot easier to deal with getting a cross with the look you want, getting it fixed and letting it be an indoor/outdoor cat. 

When we lived on a farm and wanted the occasional litter of kittens, we kept one intact female and no intact toms. We were five miles from the nearest farm, we still had one litter every spring, we didn't have to worry about inbreeding, as we placed or fixed all her children. Our girl was a wonderful mother, a great mouser and taught her kittens to mouse. She was a plain grey and white tabby and a really good girl. If you want ratters, you need a mother that knows how to raise her babies and teach them to kill, not so likely with an indoor mother. Raisin would bring all sorts of mice in from outside to feed her babies - half dead mice - when they were about 7 weeks old. She was allowed out, but they couldn't get out, so they were tame and not feral. She had her babies in the house and they were handled from the beginning. That's just how we did it. Now we live in town, no more kittens here!


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a tom cat now that lives in the barn. He is intact. He is probably about 2-3 years old. I would describe him as a "tiger striped" cat. He is friendly, loves to jump up the pen walls to be petted or to rub up against me. He has a better coat, full and shiny, and carries more weight than our house cats that eat free choice cat food and live in the house. And if you are a rat............ Look out. We feed him about 1/4 cup of cat food a day to keep him hunting. When I turn on the light, and rats run, he will grab them. I see half rats here and there. He is a great cat and great hunter, but he can't keep up to the demand. The problem is that there is a farm about 300 feet from here, that has a lot of empty buildings, and I think that the free choice feed in my poultry pens draw them from there. I have put out poison for weeks, and gathered up 30-40 bodies. Then there are not rats for a few months and it starts all over again. Maybe I will by a Siamese female for Boo ( my male) I have never heard him say anything but Meow, and purrrrrrrrrrrr. He doesn't seem to spray in the barn, at least I have never smelt it, but maybe that is because I don't have any females. If I raise a few regular kittens, no one wants them. I wanted to be able to raise some kittens, but I wanted something that I could at least find homes for. Maybe your right, cross breeds......................


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Have you considered, perhaps, a rat terrier? Just may knock your problem otut better than a cat, who may not have any interest... believe it or not. My male just sits and watches a mouse. My girl kills them and occasionally gives her poor useless husband one.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

A good ratting dog is way more efficient than a cat for rat/mouse control any day! Rat terriers, Jack Russel/Parson Terriers, and even my breed (Miniature Bull Terriers) are all excellent ratters. You'd want to get one from very "terrier" stock, and preferably an adult who is already a proven ratter.

If you don't like noise, Siamese are NOT a good cat for you. They're very loud


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> I heard somewhere that this breed of cat was "protective" and "territorial". Have no idea if this is true; however, if it is, I suspect it just might require special handling.


Thats true.

Our Siamese cat about went berserk when we brought a little stray kitten into the house. We had to rush the kitten out quickly to save her life. The Siamese kept attacking the dd who had been holding the kitten. She finally had to go change her clothes to get rid of the smell.

I love Siamese cats as they are so quirky.

But Oh. My. Word. are they loud. Dh said it was horrible when the rest of us where gone for a month. He had to put the cat outside.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

If you want to breed Siamese crosses that have color, be aware that the first generation cross with another color generally gives you black kittens - not so easy to place. You'll want both a tom and a queen that have color to get colored kittens. My crosses were Siamese pointed with either some tabby or white markings on them, very pretty. They were a bit loud, but not as talkative as the pure Siamese cats I've had. One was very insistent and noisy, another was really quite quiet and one of the best cats I've ever owned.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

This was my Siamese x Maine **** boy. 22 pounds of ferocious mouser!! His eyes were blue, the flash hides that in this pic.....


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

So how does the genetics of points work? I would guess from what you are saying that points are recessive. That is the problem with kittens...... with my show chickens....... I can eat the ones I don't want or don't turn out. Not my cup of tea with kittens. I don't want a rat terrier, because I can't stand a barking dog and if he was kenneled and barked more than 4-5 times a day a wouldn't keep him. And, if he gets all the rats cleaned up and kills them as they move over what does he do the rest of the time? Cats on the other hand can still do their very favorite thing....... Nothing. 

But seriously, it is the seal point colour that I think is so beautiful in the Siamese not the cat it's self...... so I am going to have to do some research to see what I can do with that........... but you are right, I have to have a plan for the kittens that don't turn out. I would have said I would know if they are pointed if they are born white, so thanks for that heads up on crosses being born black.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

This is what I found for a summary of the genetics of pointed cats. It might be more work than it is worth, but if a person started with getting some F1 cross kittens from someone, then it might move along. Who knows. Even if I never do anything with it, it is still information and learning.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I was wondering......... if it is all that difficult to have/raise kittens....... what makes it that way........... the cats or the people? if it was truly the cats, then how did the shelters get so many kittens?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The shelters get kittens because people wait to long to spay their female and Voila! Cats seem to survive better in the wild than dogs and feral cats will live long enough to create another generation, often several.

Actually, when I moved up here 27 years ago, it was hard to find a kitten. People spayed their cats as a matter of routine. The only cats not fixed were barn cats, and even the farmers would spay the cats after one litter. Feral cats are another matter a few of those can begin a glut of cats.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

Just a question here, What does it cost to get a cat spayed or neutered in America? 

I haven't figured out yet why they are basicly the same price around here since neutering is so much less invasive. It isn't much different than castrating pigs and farmers do that themselves. Around here it costs about 200-250 per cat.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Fixing a male cat takes about about two minutes, you are paying for a service, not time involved. There's also the anesthesia cost.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

We have a low-cost clinic here who does spays/neuters for a reasonable price. I like them because 1) they're GOOD, 2) they don't have the usual income requirements that most low-cost clinics have, 3) it doesn't take months of calling to get an appointment.

The other low-cost clinic in town is cheaper, but they'll announce that they're accepting appointments for ONLY male dogs under 35 pounds  and in the 3 or 4 months I called them, they never ONCE had a single appointment for a female dog who was 35 pounds. 

Any vet charging $200 to neuter a cat I'd LMAO at. I'm a vet tech, don't work in the field anymore, but vets neuter cats in the 5 minutes between appointments. Even with the meds, it's not an expensive procedure. Spaying is totally different, but neutering male cats is a snap.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

The old timers around here used to us a shape knife and a rubber boot. I have heard people talk about it, never saw it done or anything. Now it costs hundreds. I should have been a vet.


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

If your goal is simply rat control, just find a cat rescue that traps/alters/relocates ferals. They'll often pass ferals along as barn cats for free if they think you'll be a good home. Breeding half-breed or even full-breed kittens is a chancy business--unless you have a real kitten shortage in your area, finding homes for all of them may prove much harder than you think. It may not be worth the hassle of re-homing many litters just to make sure you have a consistent supply for yourself.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I still think no harm in adopting a Siamese cat from a shelter-- go into town and look or do you have a Canadian equivalent for petfinder (its for shelter pets) TONS of siamese or mostly siamese cats available....


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

You can get a free or cheap Siamese/pointed cat on CL and it's the same as all your other cats. Seemed like from your OP that you just want the look and you can get it for next to nothing and the same cat-ness you're used to.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I have put an add on our local equivalent to craigslist for seal point coloured barn cats or Siamese crosses. I will see what will happen. The local shelters won't place cats if they know you want them as barn cats............ I want to raise a few kittens now and then, I will place them with someone on the classifieds of keep them myself. Rat control is my number one reason, but I COULD get rat control with poison, if I didn't love animals so much and didn't want to be able look at them, pet them and see them.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, I dunno how well Spats here would do as a barn mouser, she's only about 8 lbs or so, but I'd say the little devil is my second-favorite kitty ever. She was making her way likely on birds and rodents as a stray (already spayed) around my MIL's house a few years ago until offering her some water and food showed she was quite socialized rather than feral. Her vocals are only an under-her-breath sort of "whirrr" but she has amazing stalking games she plays with me, hiding around a corner or under draping, suddenly jumping out as I pass, up into the air with a soft simultaneous pat with both front paws on a leg, then landing and whizzing away with both back legs churning like the Roadrunner's. Strictly indoors now, though.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I contacted the shelter and they said No to getting a cat for a barn. If a stray cat like Spats wandered into our yard, she would never want for a home again. That is a good looking cat.


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

If you want a good mouser look for breeds more aloof, less social. Siamese are like Chihuahuas, they bond with one or two humans and tolerate the rest of the world. A Siamese cat is NOT HAPPY without a close human bond. If the bond is formed and the cat is kept away from the human it becomes stressed which in cats leads to health problems. 

I had a Siamese, BEST CAT EVER. I had my 4th baby and spent 3 months putting him in the basement at night so I didn't have to worry about him climbing into the baby's bassinet and accidentally smothering her. He became so stressed that he got sick, developing crystals in his bladder to the point that his kidneys were shutting down before I realized what was wrong. I spent 835 dollars trying to get him well, a week later he was peeing blood on my kitchen floor. I relinquished him to the vet clinic, he lives there, gets the constant medical care that I can't afford, and gets to live on. He is only 2 years old now.

A better breed(s) MIGHT be a Norwegian Forest Cat (long haired), Bengals (but again they are social), Maine **** (laid back, HUGE, long/short hair).

I suggest that you do some serious research on breeds before you commit to anything. Most of these "pretty" breeds have had a lot of the hunting prowess bred out of them because it simply isn't needed in the show ring.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

We never had any trouble finding pretty Siamese cross cats (with the color points and usually interesting white markings) without even looking very hard. Some were better than others, but I do have a preference for them. I think running your CL ad would be a good start on getting a kitten or two and, if you plan on having a few kittens on your farm, pretty colors and a lot of handling of the babies will make it easier to find them homes (whether or not they make money for you). 

We never had much trouble finding homes for our kittens when we lived on a farm, unfortunately, due to predator pressure (coyotes and owls), most of the farms around here have a little trouble keeping cats long term. It's a bit hard knowing that the cat is at risk, but, at the same time, we knew which farmers fed theirs well and gave them a good home. When we started keeping our farm cats in at night we spayed and neutered all but the one female, who found herself a boyfriend every spring somewhere!


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I guess I might just get barn cats for the barn. Fancy cats might not have hunted in generations, so It might be hard to know how well they would hunt. 

I have learned that "pet breeders" and livestock breeders are two totally different types of people aren't they LOL. And apparently they mix like oil and water. That is probably why there aren't any seal point barn cats. After chatting with a couple of "fancy cat" breeders I have determined that they are "too Good" to speak with us people that are in a lower class than they are. I am SO GLAD, that on this site we can have a frank discussion, express our opinions, ask our questions, and still walk away feeling respected. This is a great place for information :happy:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For anyone else worried about a cat in the crib- two of our DD had cats when they had new babies. You can get a net that goes around the crib. It has a zipper door, like a tent so you can access the baby, but the cats can't get in.


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

Maura said:


> For anyone else worried about a cat in the crib- two of our DD had cats when they had new babies. You can get a net that goes around the crib. It has a zipper door, like a tent so you can access the baby, but the cats can't get in.


It's called a crib tent, we had one for my first couple babies but my 4th was 3rd and 4th were in bassinets and they don't make a bassinet tent that I've ever heard of.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

We had our crib, one side down so it was an extension of the head of our bed-- made it really easy for night time breast feeds-- we had a long haired kitty- cant remember her getting in there ever to be an issue...


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I have been raising and selling Siamese cats (mostly chocolate points) for nearly 20 years now. I read this entire posting with chuckles and occasional disbelief. I am licensed in the state of Iowa and I sell beautiful Siamese kittens as well as Balinese, which is a long-haired version of a Siamese, and am getting into Russian Blues.

My Siamese go for $300 a kitten and I rarely have problems selling them. I don't "oversell" but I do a fair bit of business. My cats are great mousers. I used to have one little Queen that had this funky kind of side-to-side run and when you would call her and say mouse, she would hit that stride and starting saying, "mowwwwssseee, mowwwwssee" until she attacked and killed it. She hunted for her own, but once in a while she would get the treat of getting them from the feed barrel if we happened to leave it open.

My Siamese are not allowed out of doors, although I have a Lynx point Siamese female that someone has decided to dump off here at our farm. Although I do not vet my feral cats, I do feed and water them to supplement their mouse catching, which they still do, plus I give them Lysine and Ester C to help keep down the feline herpes virus which is prevalent across the United States right now with all feral cats. In case you don't know about it, that's the sneezy, wheezy, snot flinging disease that people let their cats get and then dump them off with other people and that's how it has gotten so viral in the US now, actually to the point of 95% of cats in the US having either been exposed to, having had or being a carrier of this disease. It acts like a respiratory disease, and they get goopy eyes, and if it is not treated, can actually kill an otherwise healthy cat due to secondary infections.

I wouldn't suggest a Siamese for a barn, but I will say this, I pity any mouse that would take on a big old Siamese like our cat that died just a year ago at the age of 19. His jaws were massive and he bit a syringe in half one time. I do not believe their "hunting instincts" have been bred out of them at all. That cat, we named Ellsworth T. Scat. He was a cat with an attitude. Most Siamese have loving personalities and are not aggressive or mean in any way, BUT if you get a shelter Siamese fully grown cat, please realize, as with any other cat, that one will have his temperament already set and you can't change them. They will be mild mannered at times, but they can be real crazy cats too, depending on what they have been through. 

The best way to get a cat is as a kitten and raise it to be around your family and other critters and let it get its temperament set with you, not trying to change an already opinionated cat.

My 2 cents worth.

Valorie


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words about Siamese cats. I know that different people have differen't experiences because they have different goals. I show bantam chickens and there are lots of people that think I am crazy to do that. I don't believe that everyone that breeds cats is either a "show Breeder" or a "kitten mill". I want to be in the middle, just raising and breeding quality pet stock. I can buy a pair of Siamese kittens for 300$ from a pet stock breeder locally. They are vetted, fed and very well cared for. There are people that are not treated as well as his cats. They are sold without contracts so I can breed them. he gave me the same advice as Donrover. He said that I needed to watch for the Herpes Disease, and that I would need to start with kittens because rescue cats were often mistreated to get that way and then turn people off a breed when it is not their fault. 

I don't want to be a kitten mill. I don't want an intact male in the house. I am not even saying that I am going to do it, I am trying to think it through and know what I might be getting into to purchase them..... They aren't born yet so I have time to plan and think. BUT I insist to myself that I have a plan and a timeline in place before I ever speak for the kittens. 

I don't know yet were to go around here to get licenced to have breeders, but I am going to ask our local animal control people who I need to talk to. 

I have ordered the book "Breeding Purebred cats" by Ann Moore. 

I need to know how to design decent kennels for the cats. The fellow that has the kittens allows all his queens to live together in a building with an outside run, and he breeds them when they come in heat and the queens raise their kittens together. Once the cats are breed, he allows the stud to live with the queens and says he has never had a problem, or the tom never bothers the kittens. Yet Cat breeders say that there way is the only way. And that confuses me. How would you set up for a small breeding program for a couple or 3 cats?


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

I found a snowshoe kitten in the shelter, after my daughter asked for a cat and I figured we could use one indoors for mouse control since we tend to get 1-2 every winter. He is awesome, very friendly and lets my daughter carry him everywhere. He acts more like a dog than a cat. He also has zero interest in going outside...which I prefer, since cats that mouse get tapeworms and the possibility of dropping eggs inside freaks me out (I keep on top of worming all of my animals, but am a serious germophobe)

I have done the intact cat in the house....she clawed out my screens to get out when she came into heat and delivered her kittens on my bed in the wee hours of the morning a few weeks later...we were not able to GIVE the kittens away. Thankfully the ASPCA ran a "free spay" special, and they all live happily in the barn now. That $10-15 dollar bag of cat food? Yeah, one a week between 4-5 cats (one cat comes and goes)...$40 a month at minimum on cat food. 

My advice is to find a siamese or snowshoe in the shelter. In my case I got a fully vaccinated, neutered snowshoe for $60 from the pound and don't have to worry about the hassle of having an intact cat/ kittens.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I found this Canadian document that tells us the standards for Catteries of all types in Canada. I haven't read it all yet, but...... I am sure the housing and care rules are problably in there. 

http://www.canadianveterinarians.ne...e-of-practice-for-canadian-cattery-operations


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I placed that add for Siamese cross kittens, and someone sent me this picture and ask if I would take these two for free. We are working out the details.
What colour would you say they are?

The second picture has the mom in it, I would guess she is not full Siamese, but that is ok.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you know what sex they are? I am not an expert on the breed as such (having just shared my experience), but they look seal point to me and like very pretty, well cared for kittens. The first impression is clean, healthy and not wormy looking. I sure would consider one or both of them in your position - I don't think I'd take male/female littermates if you are considering breeding is why I asked about the sex. I doubt you want two boys either. 

The mother is very cute, color point (looks like flame/tabby or something like that, lighter than seal with the tabby markings on the points). 

Looks very interesting to me! If nothing else, you'd have a couple of very petty farm cats. If you can't stand intact animals, you can get them spayed or neutered and they'll settle down pretty well after that.


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

Mom is a lilac point siamese


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Ah, I never had a lilac point, cool.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, they almost got me. They sent a story about an accident and why they had to give the kittens away...........they had to have a home this week and all. Then when I asked them what they decided they were supposedly on the other side of the country and would ship them to me............ I told them I didn't want them before they could ask for money but I am sure that was next, and the kittens wouldn't have been arriving either. I was thinking they were pretty nice looking kittens to be free. Oh well, there are some kittens out there somewhere that need a home. I am pretty sure. I think we dodged a bullet on this one.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh yes, I'm glad you didn't fall for that! There are kittens out there that need homes, you'll find 'em. Be patient.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I found this picture and a description for the single pair stud. each cat gets a 3x4 foot closed in area in the middle, and a 4x4 run on each end, so that the cats can go outside. I would never have guessed that there were purebred cat breeders back in the old days. This picture comes from quite an old book I found online.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

My book Arrived today! it is called " Breeding Purebred Cats A Guide for the novice and small breeder" by Ann S. Moore. I have lots of reading to do for a while now. Just looking at the table of contents it looks like a lot of info in there.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank goodness you are trying to become informed before you spend any money (or breed unhealthy animals). I'm sure you'll be happy with your cats when you finally get them.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

There is a lot of circular logic in the cat world. 

One should only breed the Registered cats from good blood lines, but those people won't sell them to me. 

One should rehome a shelter cat- our shelters won't home cats to barns.

The feral cat rescue will place barn cats, but only in the city it seems, they don't place cats "out this far From town." 

I advertised for kittens, and so far I have had two responses. both had free kittens I just need to send hundreds of dollars for shipping. So scam artists. 

Sometimes I have to wonder if the world is really over run with cats.......... OR is it really over run with Crazy People?????:facepalm:


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmmmm Honestly I wouldnt mention they would be barn cats (really they would rather Kill them then rehome them to a barn?)-- I got kittens (3 so far) from the city and country shelter, they really didnt ask many questions, and now I get emails letting me know when to come get a free kitten , all fees waived plus micropchipped and free food and collar.....
Just go fill out the app and dont mention it...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Ask if they are litter trained. That is a cue to them that they will be indoor only.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

My mom bred Siamese cats throughout my entire childhood ++. I have considered doing it as well, but many of these OP are dead on about the time, effort, and commitment it takes to be a successful breeder. 
At most my mom had 3 cats. Two females and a stud. This was only out of necessity because one of her females wouldn't mother the kittens. This is very common in this breed. She had to make sure the girls got knocked up together so the second girl fed both litters. Mom had 2 litters a year at most. When they weren't breeding she was doing shows to promote her business (I think mom liked the shows more than breeding though). If the cat didn't win mom didn't breed it. Also, mom took trips to Germany to get all of her females. She did this to mix champion lines and to prove to buyers that she wasn't inbreeding. This breed is notoriously inbred. Check into this on any Siamese you plan to breed. Also moms second breeder was a champion line apple head , chocolate seal point, with kink in her tail. These kinks are not from a door being slammed on the tail (but that's what it looks like). They are hereditary and unfortunately people pay extra for it. I say it's unfortunate because some of the kittens were born with this kink on their spine and didn't live long if at all. I will never forget how angry and horrified I was over this as a child. Mom didn't know when she got her. She was still new to breeding then.
I suggest you start with one female you keep inside or take with you when you are in the yard. If she is yours (I should say "if you are hers" lol) she will not stand for you to be out of her sight. Expect somebody to be chosen by the cat. Mitzi (the cat with the kinked tail), picked mom because mom carried her around in a German wash cloth or pocket since the moment she brought her home (I cannot stress enough how important socializing this breed is). Mitzi than decided that us kids were mom's kittens and proceeded to treat us as her own kittens, much like cats do in a pride. She even put her kittens to bed with us when mom tucked us in! 
They are super smart and on average have 10 more IQ points than other cats, except the Egyptian mau (there's a cool cat! Most expensive too!). Mitzi opened doors, and would let us in the house if we got locked out. If I didn't give her a kiss goodnight she would wake me up and demand it. If we were doing something we shouldn't (like throwing socks into the ceiling fan) she would tattle on us. Siamese have this inexplicable dialog with their human. 
They are excellent companion pets for the elderly, people with limited mobility, or social anxiety.
They are excellent hunters. Superb even. But, they are loud! Super loud! Wake the whole house, hear her through a brick wall, echo across a valley, FN loud!!! Do not cross them. They never forget and you will pay for it.
My moms breeder name was Lee. If you find papers or lineage on a Siamese cat with Lee in the name, that is the line my mom created.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.spcaanimalrescue.com/media/SPCAAR-Adoption-Application.pdf

This is the application I would have to fill out and sign. I have two problems with it. I can "not" tell them that they will be barn cats, but the application specifically says that the adopted pet must sleep in the house with the family. I need them to hunt at night. Then at the bottom I must agree to the fact that they can drop in anytime to check on the pet and remove it if they don't feel that the environment meets their standards. They won't allow that environment to be a barn. 

Also, I have two house cats that are not current on their vaccinations. They are spayed/ neutered, and I treat them with advantage for fleas. Why are their vaccinations not current you might ask? I am so glad you ask. I had a german shepherd once, that we took to the vet twice a year. On one of those visits, he caught distemper, and died! I have a problem with taking a perfectly healthy, well cared for animals to sit in a room full of coughing, gaging and bleeding dogs and cats being treated for who knows what doesn't really make a lot of sense to me. You want to get good and sick......... go sit in a doctors office. 

The last house cat we had lived to 13 he was neutered, and vaccinated until he was 1 year old. 

My last dog, lived to be 14, the only time he was ever to the vet was to be put down. 

Only ONCE did I give away a dog that we got as a pup and didn't keep. The reason was that she was so spoiled that when our first daughter was born, and my wife went to nurse her, the dog would jump up on the bed and pee on the baby. We found her a good home though. 
I have my reasons, and the rescue isn't going to understand them.

What if......... a lot of the sickness that breeders talk about............ are caused by going to the vet too often........... and catching all sorts of things?


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Something I should probably point out is that you already have a tom in your barn.

You will need to neuter him. You cannot have two toms coexisting that close, they will be untouchable when they are mad at each other. 

I have never in my life seen any demand for crossbred kittens, so I wouldn't go thinking this + that = $. Likely you would hardly be able to give the away. I have known breeders to have accidents ,folks who raise more than one breed, and they adopt out the babies rfom beautiful, healthy parents, for the cost of the already done spay/neuter.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

minister man said:


> I am not sure how things get so complicated, we had probably about 10 cats that all lived together in the dairy barn, some males, some females. They all came and drank from the same dish at meal time. Kittens just kept appearing..... no C sections, no loud noise that I remember, but .... I might not have been paying attention. I do remember cats howling at night sometimes, but I don't know if it was the males or the females, it was like a loud blood curtling scream.


Were you a kid then?
So, kittens kept appearing, but you only ever had about 10 cats or so ... this tells you that it is every bit as complicated as everyone says, because cats vanished as quick as kittens came. Toms wandered, fought, died of infections and UTIs. Queens who had a hard labor or mastitis just died. Kittens died of every disease known to cats and were eaten by predators (rats will kill and eat kittens) Likely, every couple of years distemper would come through and you'd be down to just a couple of cats and that would leave some room for a few more kittens to survive.

I have a bunch of cats that I take good care of - and they're the _same_ cats. I have 2 that are 14 (one of whom still hunts), a 7 year old, a 5 year old, 3 3yos, a few I don't know the age as they were dumped here and a bunch of youngsters that were dumped (and one litter born, I've a cat with a knack for having kittens the day of her spay appt) this summer.

Out of this summer's kittens, there were 10, of which seven survived; one died at 2 weeks apparently from a birth defect (she never grew properly) and 2 of severe upper respiratory infections that the entire dumped litter came with.
Now, in the above scenario, this doubtless happened, but you either never knew or never noticed (kids often don't) but here, I'm the adult in charge, I like kittens, and to save the 7 that lived, I spent about 230 at the vet and did antibiotics for 2 weeks along with some round-the-clock nursing, or I'd have lost more if not all of them.

I raise uber friendly kittens. Cats who will follow you around like a dog, give whisker kisses, ride on your shoulders, allow themselves to be carried around like dolls by small children, cats who sleep under the covers like teddy bears. And these are not purebred, they are just whatever pregnant stray finds her way here. So I can tell you that a good bit of temperament is in raising them.
It isn't hard, and I can tell you how I do it - but it is time consuming. They do need to be in the house and underfoot. And they really, REALLY need to stay with their mother for at least 10 weeks. Sadly, most folks are ignorant about cats and want kittens as tiny as they can get them (which makes for shy, neurotic cats) and I firmly believe that that is one of the reasons why folks who've had purebred cats from a breeder are so happy with them and willing to pay - it's not the breed that makes the difference, it's that no good breeder is going to hand off 5 week old kittens from a barn, you'll get 10 week old, bold, friendly, confident ones raised around people and it makes ALL the difference in the world.

So if you want to sell kittens, you need to be invested in raising them. Otherwise, you might get a few buyers but folks will quickly learn that your cats don't have the temperament they were hoping to get when they spent money on cats, instead of getting some free ones from the paper. So I'm not saying don't breed, but I'm saying that a cat kennel idea doesn't work for the kitten part of it. I have a couple of friends who are into show cats and one of them has a cat kennel - but when there are kittens, they are fostered in people's homes to be raised properly, they don't get raised out in the kennel, even with as much attention as she gives the kenneled cats.

If you don't want to raise cats and have kittens underfoot (and I'm not saying don't, I think you're doing the right thing learning and asking first), have you tried putting up a sign at the feedstore? That will bring cats pouring in, in my experience



minister man said:


> Why are their vaccinations not current you might ask? I am so glad you ask. I had a german shepherd once, that we took to the vet twice a year. On one of those visits, he caught distemper, and died!
> 
> What if......... a lot of the sickness that breeders talk about............ are caused by going to the vet too often........... and catching all sorts of things?


Sick cats can and will wander on to your place. Sickness is rampant in barn cats and feral populations - you don't meet a lot of feral cats as old as 3, and barn cats aren't much better, unless they're fed and vaccinated. You can order vaccines online, and here in the states you can get the 5-way from the feed store for about 6 bucks.
Or, I have a regular vet and when I go in, I'll tell him how many cats I need to vaccinate, and he'll sell me the doses at a touch over cost, for everything but the rabies, which, by law needs done by a vet or it doesn't count.
Not wanting to go to the vets office is not a good reason to not vaccinate.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Post Of The Day, Otter. 

Gweny....Mitzi sounds like an AWESOME friend to grow up with!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Outside cats have more of a need for vaccinations than indoor cats, just as show cats have more of a need than home bound cats. Your vet should know what your cat needs.

Cats don't spend all night hunting. Your 'indoor' cat will have a schedule. Most likely he'll go out at night but want to come in before 11:00. It also helps if you feed him when he comes in at night. Whichever tom you have neutered, ask the vet how long before the cat will stop fighting.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

As to the indoor at night requirement-- we would say yes to that one-- but the cats have their own window to enter and leave by-- and they sleep with us at night-- but they get up pretty early and do their own hunting-- usu there are some kills waiting for us next to the bed when we wake up....
(we had 3 neutered males that lived peacefully and quietly, now we have 2 and 1 female, all fixed and its fine)....


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I am starting to think that the best way to go is to build bait boxes and keep them full of poison. At first I thought it was too expensive but I am beginning to think that it is my cheapest and easiest options.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Keeping cats is easy and affordable, keeping a _breeding_ population of _healthy_ cats that people will want to buy or even adopt is hard and expensive.

Why don't you just keep some?
An ad at your local feed store; "WANTED Siamese colored cats for barn, will be fed and cared for" will bring you cats - heck, people will still be calling you up to ask if you still want one 3-4 years from now.
Whenever you get one, get it fixed, give it it's shots, keep it in the cat condo you were thinking of building (or the feed room) for a couple of weeks while you love them up and they get to understand this is home, then, feed them in the feedroom every night at 8, lock them in there for the night and turn them loose again in the morning. Order vaccines at the feed store once a year and you may well end up with a few like my 14yo Onyx, snake hunter extraordinaire, and 7 yo Karma, who brings down any prey he wants - he's over 20 pounds of pure muscle and if he decides a thing needs hunted it's as good as done.

Fed, fixed, vaccinated cats who get locked away from coyotes, owls, fishers and bobcats all night cost very little to keep and aren't any trouble.
Kittens are a royal pain. The having kittens process throws a monkey wrench into the works. And kittens over and over is umpteen times worse. But_ cats,_ cats are easy.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for helping me to be able to see all sides. 

So for each free cat, 200$ to be spayed, probably a hundred dollars a year for food, 40$ for shots/year, plus a half day's lost wages to get the cat to the vet. 

I figure that adds up to about 30lbs of rat poison, that I don't have to feed, socialize, clean up after, only to get eaten by a coyote and have to start all over again. 

Your right, cats are not the best rodent control program........... Poison, that seemed to expensive, now looks a whole lot cheaper. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I found this kitten for free on the local online classifieds. She will be pointed right? Lilac maybe?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

My guess is blue with the tabby markings, cute little thing!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice looking kitty give her a try!


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

You might consider mixing Hav-A-Hart traps in with poisoned bait, rodents get resistant to much of that and you can have unintended consequences to wildlife or even your nearby pet cats from poison control. We have a constant influx of pack rats around here, not as noxious as Norway rats, but still destructive in storage areas. I've found a trap gets them to hold still nicely for a pump pellet gun head shot. Those traps are aluminum and last forever for smaller rodents, anyway.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

I missed that kitten, but got a nice seal point coloured cat today. She is 1 year old. She is not very big, but she is a beautiful cat.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Please post a photo of her.

Oh, if you decide to catch critters in the have a heart, put it out, baited with regular food and let kitty find it. Once she gets caught, she will never want to go in the trap again.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

That last kitten looks like the new "Lynx point" cat which is a cross between a tabby and a siamese. They are gaining popularity, but they are not a consistently produced cat yet. The way to tell whether you have a Seal or a Chocolate point siamese is to look at the pads on their feet and their nose. Chocolate points have cinnamon brown pads and nose leathers. Seal points are black. Chocolate points will become darker in their body color, both males and females. Seal points will be very dark, almost bluish-black on their points and their bodies will stay more creamy white.

Lilac points are what that mother cat was but you can't tell for certain what those kittens would be without looking at their feet. So if someone tells you they are chocolate point, ask what color the pads on their feet are. That's what TICA (the international cat fancier's association) goes by. Also, there are 2 kinds of all of these kinds of siamese, applehead and wedgehead. Appyleheads are round headed, wedgeheads are just that, pointed wedgeheads. The old style siamese also has a kink in the end of their tail. Its not seen much anymore but there are some of them still.

Both cats are very loving and friendly. Siamese have a bad rap. But they are actually a cat that once you have one, you really won't want to go with any other cat as a pet. I do love my barn cats, but my indoor siamese are my specials!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

My past and present pointed cats have pink pads and noses. Their noses have a darker line around them.

Taz had markings like that last one ministerman posted...only he had a short tail. That kitty looks like she has a pink nose with darker markings around it too.

Taz was found as a raving mad stray and turned into a giant marshmellow


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

minister man said:


> I missed that kitten, but got a nice seal point coloured cat today. She is 1 year old. She is not very big, but she is a beautiful cat.


Where is that pic?! Let us know how it turns out.... mine are huntin' full steam right now (spring is here, down here)...


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

She is really hard to take a picture of, since she is very active. Here is a pic, not a real good one, but best one I took so far.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh, she's so pretty! I hope you can really enjoy her!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

minister man said:


> She is really hard to take a picture of, since she is very active. Here is a pic, not a real good one, but best one I took so far.


Nice lookin kitty - looks Siamese for sure, think its gonna work out for you afterall!


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Maybe I have watched Lady and the Tramp one too many times, but I don't think of Siamese cats as barn cats but rather persnickety trouble makers! Hee hee. No but seriously, I had also thrown around the idea of letting cats go unspayed and I hear it is a nasty mess.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

She looks like a chocolate seal point. My favorite!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

She looks chocolate and pregnant.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I have never bought a cat or a dog. There's too many free ones needing homes of every kind.


----------



## minister man (Jan 14, 2007)

dunroven said:


> She looks chocolate and pregnant.


I was kind of thinking that she is pregnant. I didn't handle her the day we picked her up. The owner put her in the crate and we brought her home. 

When I was rubbing under her belly her nipples felt predominant so I turned her over and the hair was parted around the nipples so I could plainly see that they were pink all around each one. her belly is wider at the bottom than it is up near her back bone, and feels like Jello. I guess time will tell. I might have picked up several cats.

I emailed the person that we got her from and asked if there was any chance she might be preg. and they responded " she shouldn't be".


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I guess you'll be breeding cats after all. You'll have to wait until she is dried up before spaying, but she might go into heat real quick. A vet will spay, but they'd rather not.

It's not the end of the world, you may have a good mouser in the batch.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Well wow I guess you got what you wanted after all... I would def get her spayed after the kittens are weaned....


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

She is just adorable! Let us know if she is going to have kittens. Oh..and post lots of pictures too. I cant have any more kittens as we are full so I have to live vicariously through all of you enjoying kittens in the house.


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

Vets will spay a pregnant animal, if you don't want to deal with kittens.


----------

